

Wages, commissions, & bonuses - michaelleland
http://www.michaelonsystems.com/wages/

======
nalidixic
I think point #4 is bang on. When a company gives you a bonus in your
agreement you almost expect to get it. At that point it's almost part of your
salary and looses most of the value. Well written!

~~~
michaelleland
Thank you! Do you have experience with a defined bonus structure?

